# WTF!!! Bridgestone Potenza RE760 Sports!



## vw4evan (Jun 14, 2009)

EVERY SINGLE REVIEW I READ ONLINE SAYS THESE ARE A GODSEND.

Every person I talk to in person s***s all over these tires. I don't know if they mean the re760sports in general or just potenzas, but EVERYBODY seems to hate these tires!

What's the DEAL!? Do I go with internet or public?


----------



## greyhare (Dec 24, 2003)

I have never used the RE760 but my RE-01R's have been exceptional and will be replaced by the RE-11.

The 760 is two levels down on the performance scale compared to the 01R's or the 11's. The poor opinions may be from people who are pushing them past their design usage. Look at the test data on “The Tire Rack” and decide if they are suited to your needs. IMHO hard data speaks louder than opinions.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2008)

greyhare said:


> I have never used the RE760 but my RE-01R's have been exceptional and will be replaced by the RE-11.
> 
> The 760 is two levels down on the performance scale compared to the 01R's or the 11's. The poor opinions may be from people who are pushing them past their design usage. Look at the test data on “The Tire Rack” and decide if they are suited to your needs. IMHO hard data speaks louder than opinions.


One problem with customer comments or reviews is that we seldom know what the tire (in this case the RE760) is being compared to / judged against. As stated above, the 760 is 2 levels down from the "stickiest" tire Bridgestone has (RE-11), but is still a very nice tire in its own right. It was developed to give a great level of grip (compared to an all season tire) but a decent amount of durability (compared to the higher level summer tires). If you do not take the car to the track (or drive on city streets like you are on the track) the RE760 is a great tire , especially if you are comparing it to an all season "touring" tire like a Bridgestone Turanza or Conti ProContact. If you compare it to a Potenza RE-11 or Michelin Pilot Sport (etc etc) it falls a little short when pushed to the limit.

In our in house tests, we compare "apples to apples";

http://www.tirerack.com/a.jsp?a=AV5&url=/tires/tests/testDisplay.jsp&ttid=104


----------



## vw4evan (Jun 14, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> One problem with customer comments or reviews is that we seldom know what the tire (in this case the RE760) is being compared to / judged against. As stated above, the 760 is 2 levels down from the "stickiest" tire Bridgestone has (RE-11), but is still a very nice tire in its own right. It was developed to give a great level of grip (compared to an all season tire) but a decent amount of durability (compared to the higher level summer tires). If you do not take the car to the track (or drive on city streets like you are on the track) the RE760 is a great tire , especially if you are comparing it to an all season "touring" tire like a Bridgestone Turanza or Conti ProContact. If you compare it to a Potenza RE-11 or Michelin Pilot Sport (etc etc) it falls a little short when pushed to the limit.
> 
> In our in house tests, we compare "apples to apples";
> 
> http://www.tirerack.com/a.jsp?a=AV5&url=/tires/tests/testDisplay.jsp&ttid=104


Thanks for the info Doc.:beer:

I currently have the OEM Pirelli P Zero Nero M+S tires on right now. An all-season tire. It hasn't held up to my liking at all, and 22k miles into ownership I've failed inspection because two of them don't meet criteria. 

I know we're comparing apples to oranges with this one, but for the season I think switching over to the slightly upgraded performance of the Potenzas is a good call.

I drive sporty/aggressively on street roads (no track for me), but I can recognize that I don't need the stickiest tire out there. I want a good, sporty, mostly sticky tire that will hold up well for my infrequent highway shenanigans. After reading all of the tirerack reviews and the testing, the RE760 Sports seem like they have all of the qualities I'm looking for (hopefully).

Tirerack.com has a great product. Now lets get some more tire options in there (Falken, Nitto.. etc)


----------



## pturner67 (Dec 27, 2002)

vw4evan said:


> I drive sporty/aggressively on street roads (no track for me), but I can recognize that I don't need the stickiest tire out there. I want a good, sporty, mostly sticky tire that will hold up well for my infrequent highway shenanigans. After reading all of the tirerack reviews and the testing, the RE760 Sports seem like they have all of the qualities I'm looking for (hopefully).


based on what you said, RE760 is a very good tire...so is the conti DW


----------

